# Movie ticket needed for a 2 year old?



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Are movie tickets really needed for a 2 year old? I got charged twice for taking my kid at Festival City Grand Cinemas but remember not being charged at movie halls in Deira City center or MOE. 

So which one is it? Charge or not be Charged?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As per Reel Cinemas, all children below the height of 1.1M need to have a ticket purchased. Toddlers can enter for free but won't be entitled to a seat for themselves.
If it's a kid's movie, they will charge your kid. If you can sneak into the cinema with your 2 year old for an adult movie, you're lucky but then again, kids shouldn't really be in the cinema hall unless it's a G rated movie made specially for them.


----------



## orange29 (Oct 21, 2011)

It actually depends on d cinema..... Oh well everybody has its wn rules here anyway,


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Another Rule - No toddlers allowed for movies after 7pm. Not even the PG ones. Grrr....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Shouldn't toddlers be in bed after 7pm anyway?


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Shouldn't toddlers be in bed after 7pm anyway?


In what ideal-world does that happen? Anyways, that's off topic.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Shouldn't toddlers be in bed after 7pm anyway?


You should read this book called, Go the F#!k to Sleep. Hit me up on PM and I can send it to you and also the audio version which is read by Samuel L. Jackson... that book is awesome.... 



creative4art said:


> In what ideal-world does that happen? Anyways, that's off topic.


Looks like someone identifies with the above mentioned book even if he/she hasn't read it.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> You should read this book called, Go the F#!k to Sleep.  Hit me up on PM and I can send it to you and also the audio version which is read by Samuel L. Jackson... that book is awesome....
> 
> Looks like someone identifies with the above mentioned book even if he/she hasn't read it.


Ooo I would like to get the audio version  Lets see what the Jackson daug has to say about it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, I have a kid who used to take up to 2 hours to sleep so I can relate  

Even so...and to each his own....a toddler should not be in a movie hall after 7pm. It's just plain annoying when people bring their little kids to the cinema and they start screaming and howling and causing a general nuisance. The general public should not pay the price because a parent is willing to sacrifice a kid's comfort so they can watch a movie.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Shouldn't toddlers be in bed after 7pm anyway?


But then they would be breaking the law that requires parents to take their children to Carre Four at 11 pm and fill them with drinks featuring ingredients banned in 36 other countries.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Even so...and to each his own....a toddler should not be in a movie hall after 7pm. It's just plain annoying when people bring their little kids to the cinema and they start screaming and howling and causing a general nuisance. The general public should not pay the price because a parent is willing to sacrifice a kid's comfort so they can watch a movie.


Yeh I assumed that was probably the reason why they have a Policy on it. 

Going in the mornings are stress-free anyways. You get the whole theater to yourself and my kid can run up and down the cinema stairs without causing anyone any pain ... 10 mins later she's sound asleep and I can watch the whole movie in peace.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> But then they would be breaking the law that requires parents to take their children to Carre Four at 11 pm and fill them with drinks featuring ingredients banned in 36 other countries.


Nice!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> But then they would be breaking the law that requires parents to take their children to Carre Four at 11 pm and fill them with drinks featuring ingredients banned in 36 other countries.


Honestly Mr. Rossi, it's unbelievable!  The parenting style in Dubai is quite shocking!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Honestly Mr. Rossi, it's unbelievable!  The parenting style in Dubai is quite shocking!


Oh, I don't think it's that bad.







Sent from my Blackberry (while driving at 139kph, one kid playing in the passenger side footwell while the other is sat between seats, on the cooler)


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

.....what a wonderful world we live in......I still belong to the one where kids are at home getting ready (or pretending to get ready) to sleep after 8 pm..but again this is Dubai.....


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the policy of no kids after 7. Paying for a ticket for your 2 year old has to be a lot cheaper than paying a babysitter. Good for you that you take your toddler to the day shows. I wish all mothers with toddlers would do that and spare the adults from having to be subjected to them at later shows. It just leaves us to deal with big kids - talking to each other and on their mobiles.

There's a time and a place for kids. And there's a time and a place for adults. Most adults don't what to share their time and place with toddlers - especially when the adults have to pay for it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhhhh.... lovely theatre etiquette. 

She texted. We kicked her out. : Blog : Austin : Alamo Drafthouse Cinema

No texting, no talking, no crying kids.... 

Could they please open one in Dubai?


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

I also hate it when the person sitting next to you starts shaking his leg so hard that your seat and the entire row can feel it...!! How can they put that down as a rule?!?!??


----------

